# MPTC? Required for all PDs?



## Zenechules

Hello. Is going to the MPTC required for all Mass PDs?
Or is it an academy for training officers to be hirable by departments?

Is all I have to do pass a state-approved police academy and my civil service to make me eligible for hiring?


----------



## Joel98

A full time MPTC Academy is required for full time employment as a police officer at a city or town.


----------



## Joel98

The reserve Academy is all you need if you just want to work part time in a municipality.


----------

